# [Gainesville, FL] Looking for a player or two for Star Wars RPG



## minitrue (Jul 28, 2013)

Getting ready to start a Star Wars RPG campaign, got two players currently one or two more who might be interested in joining. The campaign will be set during the dark times, picking up right after the events of Revenge of the Sith. When and where we'll be playing is still to be determined and we'll be using the WEG Star Wars 2nd Edition Revised and Expanded rules.


----------

